# Agencies with Hazmat or CBRN teams



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

Anyone know of LE agencies (state, local, whatever) around New England that have Hazmat or CBRN response teams? Appreciate it!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

can't think of any around here.

NYPD is the only one that comes to mind when it comes to doing their own hazmat


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

I know a few higher ups in the WFD who are on call for state wide Hazmat response but do not know of any LE agencies. As the IC command stucture goes, I am shit on the list.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

In my area all of the hazmat is handled by the FD.


----------



## MPD703 (Sep 25, 2004)

Boston PD had one guy who I think was HAZMAT certified doing environmental crimes but this was a few years ago. I would think they have something. The Feds have some teams - depends on what you are looking for. Postal Inspectors have some HAZMAT capabilities; FBI has HAZMAT and DEA has clan lab teams but it is not pure hazmat.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

No LE in our state, FD handles that. Unless you want to include the guys who fart up the driver's seat in a cruiser over an 8 hour shift.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

MEP has a hazmat strike force at the AG's office in Boston. No clean ups but plenty of investigations.


----------

